# Ipad 3g et orange



## olm (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour je suis déjà abonné orange pour mon iphone et je voudrais prendre une microsim et un abonnement pour ipad, sur le site orange, lorsque je veut passer commande (en étant connecté avec mon compte iphone) on me demande si je veux garder mon numéro...!!!
   je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'ipad? Donc je ne sais pas quoi faire, je ne veux pas faire de connerie!

  J'ai bien sur passé 14 coups de fils à orange, mais ils ne savent pas me répondre (j'ai même eu droit à : c'est quoi un ipad?)

  Help, merci d'avance à ceux qui pourraient m'aider, car je coince et c'est urgent !!! 

David


----------



## olm (10 Juillet 2010)

Heeelp, personne n'a commandé de microsim et abonnement pour iPad????


----------



## bellague (10 Juillet 2010)

Je pense que le plus simple est d'aller dans une boutique Orange, ils ont les cartes micro-sim, les activent. Et on bénéficie d'une remise de 15% sur 10 (pour ma part), ce qui n'est pas très onéreux et me dépanne de temps en temps lorsque je suis dans une zone sans Wifi. C'est toujours compliqué chez Orange de commander par internet, je vais toujours dans la boutique près de chez moi, et ils s'occupent de tout.


----------



## olm (10 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour la réponse, en fait c'est parce que je n'ai pas le temps d'aller dans une boutique, mais je vais devoir le trouver!


----------



## olm (11 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je suis allé en boutique, ça ma prit une heure pour avoir quelques renseignements, et pas d'abonnement... J'ai quand même apprit que le forfait a 10 euros, n'est pas compatible avec le concept de recharge! Si tu ne veux pas rester engager il faut résilier par courier et ta microsim se désactive, tu ne peux plus rien faire avec!


----------

